# Cross brake levers needed?



## hozzerr1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Do I really need an extra set of brake levers on my bars?

I ran them for over a year now and it seems that there are more cons than pros associated with them. 

I can't remember ever thinking: "OMG good thing I had those levers there", while racing. And I think they affect the pull at the shifters/brakes levers so much that I feel like I am not getting the best out of my brakes due to this interference.

The only times I've felt like they were worth having there have been while riding steep trails, with rocky features and really tight switches.

I don't see pictures of anyone using them, did I miss the memo?


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

once bike fit got better (your 'cross bike shouldn't fit like your road bike) in-line levers fell out of fashion. 

If you don't use them, take them off.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Most people don't use them, but I love them. I might only use them once or twice per lap, but that's enough to make them worthwhile. Meanwhile, for all of the riding I do outside of racing, they are very handy. It takes a little effort to get them set up just right, but IMO worth it.

Some people just don't ride from the tops very much, and for them they might seem useless.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you really don't see them as much as you used to. but, KMFC still uses them. i think a few other women might, too. there must be a few guys out there still using them, just can't remember who in particular. if they work, run 'em. if you don't use 'em, take them off. 
as much as i love racing cx, i hate riding my cx bike on fire roads and trails where i live, so i have no need for them. i just don't see the need in getting beat up on the rocky stuff here. if we had nice buffed out singletrack, i'd probably ride it a bunch...but for me it's pretty much a race-only bike.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

people like them to feather the brakes coming into a barrier with hands on the tops of the bars preparing to jump off and I have seen some decent riders from MTB backgrounds who like to corner on the tops using those levers and they seem to do it very well. Baring that it seems like another place for dirt to enter the cables and more clutter.

I think with modern courses they are less useful.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a personal thing really. 

When I first started riding cross, I had them because I wasn't as confident in my handling skills. 2 years later I've got more cross time in and no longer have them on my current bike. 

I found that the staying in the drops and the wider width gave me more stability. When I had my hands on the bar tops to feather with the bar levers, the bike felt less stable depending on the course surface.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't like the cluttery look, but was willing to look past that for their utility. I do ride my cross bike on road/trails even though I have four other mtb to choose from; go figure. 

I was never able to set them up properly, the bite from the tops is way different than from the drops; less desirable. They are too grabby and make my drops less effective. I guess if I set them up right, I may find them more useful.

As for the handling I have no issues with riding the drops on steeps and tight switches.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

hozzerr1 said:


> They [...] make my drops less effective.


This I don't get.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 22, 2011)

pretender said:


> This I don't get.


referring to the use of shifters/brakes while on the drops


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

hozzerr1 said:


> referring to the use of shifters/brakes while on the drops


Your regular levers should work identically well whether or not you have top mounts. No extra friction, no change in the braking leverage.

If the bike is sold with top-mounts there's no guarantee it comes from the factory with enough slack in the cable housings to work right (especially the front). They might not close all the way, so there's a little play when you first apply brake from the main levers. After you take up that little slack, though, the main levers should work fine.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

The presence of extra brake levers on the tops should not (and will not) make any difference for the brake efficiency and feel, when used from the drops. These extra levers don't really affect anything, besides taking up some space on the top. 

If you feel that your brakes work worse because of these extra levers, there must be something else wrong with your braking system.


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

I like them for the long endurance type racing...like a 2-3 mile gravel down hill. Its nice to move the hands around a bit


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

pretender said:


> Your regular levers should work identically well whether or not you have top mounts. No extra friction, no change in the braking leverage...


Huh. I was told there was extra friction by my mechanic. Shows what I know! (or don't know, as the case may be).
Regardless, I never saw much need for top-mounted levers when racing CX.
In fact, the only time I think they'd be useful are on long group road rides. (Feathering the brakes from the top bar).


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

RRRoubaix said:


> Huh. I was told there was extra friction by my mechanic.


The levers add a pair of cable stops to the mix, but there is no extra friction unless they are poorly installed.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Or they're good for when you're riding around town, and have one hand full of something or other while braking. No, not safe, but it's difficult to brake with a normal lever with one hand on the bar!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

pretender said:


> Your regular levers should work identically well whether or not you have top mounts. No extra friction, no change in the braking leverage.


A nice perk to the ber-tops is barrel adjusters where you can reach them. I find that they do make a brake set feel a little softer because of the extra cable stops. Filing the cut ends of the cable housings flat helps a little bit.


----------

